# Venison Chilli



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking for a good chilli recipe. A little spice is good but my ulcers will not take alot.:yikes: 
Thanks!!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I've got a great recipe, but I'll be the first to say that I use "cheater" ingredients. 


2 pounds ground venison
1-2 pounds venison steak (seasoned grilled med-rare then cubed)
1-2 jalapenos
1 large white onion
1 package sliced portabella mushrooms
1 can tomatoe soup
1 can chili tomatoes
1 can traditional chili magic (my cheater ingredient)
1-tbls chili powder
1-tbls cuman
1-tea spoon cayenne 
1/4 cup brown sugar
[/COLOR] 
Start by dicing the white onion and boil in water until soft
Brown ground ven and add mushrooms and finely diced jalapenos once ground ven is half way browned. Finish browning ground ven. 

Drain water from pot leaving softened onion. Add the ground meat and all the canned ingredients. Let simmer for at least 15 minutes and add seasonings (I never actually measure seasonings, but usually season to taste making the chili almost too hot, then balance out with the brown sugar)

Once you have the dsired heat/sweetness ratio, add the cubed grilled ven steak. 

Enjoy!


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

2 lbs Venison
2 cloves minced garlic
*1/4 cup diced jalepenos
1 lrg Onion (diced)
1 rib celery (diced)
1/2 red bell pepper (diced)
1 can Light Kidney beans (w/liquid)
1 can pinto beans (drained and rinsed)
*2 tbl Chili powder
*1 tbl Cabelas "Mountain man rub"
1+ tsp Cumin
1/2 tsp fresh ground pepper
Salt to taste
1/2 cup water or beer if extra liquid is needed

adjust items with * to your needs, as written it is spicy but not "hot".


----------

